

Send Documents Like a Pro - JackOfNoTrade
http://www.pandadoc.com/

======
gog
I find it amusing that the team consists of 12 people, and only one of them is
a developer (maybe 2 if we count the CTO).

Is this normal for tech startups?

~~~
iliiilliili
Yes it's normal for developers to do all of the work and for sales, marketing,
finance, HR, the CEO, CTO, COO etc. to get all of the money.

~~~
sebastianavina
yeah, but a group of 12 managers for a startup is the recipe for failure.

------
contextual
_There are only 1,600 giant pandas left in the world, their numbers cut down
by deforestation._

Reminds me of the Cree Indian saying: "Only after the last tree has been cut
down. Only after the last river has been poisoned. Only after the last fish
has been caught. Only then will you find that money cannot be eaten."

------
Sprint
> PandaDoc tracks your docs, let’s you know who has looked at what, when, and
> then gives you detailed analytics to help you plan your next move.

Aka a service where I as receiver would feel violated from being spied on. It
is no one's business when and where I read what and how.

Also, it being cloud-based you never _really_ receive the documents, but you
are just enabled to view them if the site is online. Or maybe I am misreading
the marketing speak.

~~~
Killswitch
> Also, it being cloud-based you never really receive the documents, but you
> are just enabled to view them if the site is online.

Yeah this worries me. If it's a document that requires my signature, I want a
real live document in my hands that I can file away for safe keeping... I know
it's about preserving forests and all that good stuff, but legal documents are
something I want physical copies of.

~~~
jkriggins
True, but 85% of identity theft cases are from offline docs.

~~~
Sprint
Source?

~~~
jkriggins
[http://www.payitgreen.org/consumer/faq](http://www.payitgreen.org/consumer/faq)
:)

it's mostly from mail i think.

------
nonchalance
On the general issue of securely sending signed documents, I'd like to see a
federal agency with credibility provide such a service. In particular, this
seems like a great opportunity for the post-physical US Postal Service

~~~
walshemj
Decades ago this was one of the features of the OSI X.400 email standard the
idea was you could do physical delivery as well as electronic - leveraging the
fact that many PTT's had relationships with their country's post office.

I think the 88 version of x.400 also had non repudiation and electronic
signatures - its a long time since I read the blue books.

------
joushx
Interesting how you can open Finder on your iPad.

~~~
mikitamikado
that was just a screencast - going really lean about it :)

------
djt
I think this is a bit of a pivot from their business at Quote Roller

------
UVB-76
I know it's not really to do with the service, but 1% of profits go to
preserving pandas?

Surely if you care about pandas enough to name your service after the
creature, you can do better than 1% of profits?

~~~
namenotrequired
I agree - 1% of revenue might be something but 1% of profits, after all
expenses? I hope that it's still _something_ but I don't think that's enough
to pride yourself on it or to use it as marketing.

Of course, 1% is still a lot more than most companies. And aside the
donations, this might help get the issue some attention too. But that doesn't
seem to be the motivation either, given that they barely go into the problem
(and they end with "Plus… pandas are just so cute! :)" \- ever heard of
speciesism?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciesism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciesism)
)

------
ivan_ah
tell me more about the "tracks changes"

Can I upload an updated version of the document (say a contract) and you will
see what changed?

~~~
mikitamikado
that would be a nice one. definitely will consider it down the road.

------
knes
look nice but I don't think the whole panda branding and "save the panda"
going to work for your target market which is SME and up.

~~~
jkriggins
do you think it's going to hurt us? (i personally prefer Hootsuite and
MailChimp to our other software because of the whimsical characters.) ;)

------
atdrummond
Will you have an API?

~~~
jkriggins
Yes PandaDoc will definitely have an API. It's on our priority list.

